# Broken Pipe / President Ford



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

President Gerald Ford smoked about 8 bowls a day in the Oval Office. He was also our nations longest living president.










May he rest in peace


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

There were some great photos I saw of him puffing away on the news yesterday. I wasn't alive for his Presidency, but can still recognize all the things he did for the country when it was needed most. To a great president and a great BOTL


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

The question Must be asked...."*What kind of tobacco?????"*


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Check this out. Just scroll down and you'll see 1974 President Ford.

http://www.shdow.com/store/memorabilia.htm


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

KyLongbeard said:


> Check this out. Just scroll down and you'll see 1974 President Ford.
> 
> http://www.shdow.com/store/memorabilia.htm


*Thanks Beard!!

http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=A&TID=1066

First review above says the flavor was that of the 70s. Eight Bowls a day no wonder he was a good one did not have time for all small stuff....pluse what a way to make an important decision.....with your Pipe in Hand!!

Drrgill*


----------



## KyLongbeard (Nov 13, 2006)

Thought that was kinda neat with the seal and all.


----------



## LSU Tiger (Jun 9, 2006)

What brand(s) pipes did he own and what shapes?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

LSU Tiger said:


> What brand(s) pipes did he own and what shapes?


It looks like he is holding a Billard with a Saddle Bit in the picture.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

drrgill said:


> *Thanks Beard!!
> 
> http://www.tobaccoreviews.com/blend_detail.cfm?ALPHA=A&TID=1066
> 
> ...


I was in a shop yesterday and I picked up a pouch of his tobacco, John Middleton's Apple. It certainly smells nice in the pouch. But most $325 a pouch aromatics tend not to taste as good as the smell.

I will smoke a bowl in President Ford's honor today though :u


----------

